# IPHONE wont receive MMS pictures



## TRUENORTH (Dec 30, 2010)

I have not been able to receive MMS pictures. I synced, turned off/on phone, reset settings. Wondering what happened.?
Thanks j


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 30, 2010)

What, exactly, does happen?  Do you receive an error message?  Do you receive a blank MMS message?

Please describe, in detail, what you EXPECT to happen, and what is ACTUALLY happening, and we'll use that information to troubleshoot the problem.  As it stands right now, though, we don't have nearly enough information to begin troubleshooting the problem (including what model iPhone you're using and what iOS version you're running).


----------



## TRUENORTH (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok, I am sent a picture (from across the room) and did not receive anything. Doesnt even acknowledge that something came thru. Silence! As if they didnt send it.
I do receive texting all day long.
3G /no IOS number because its not here at the moment.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 30, 2010)

If you're running iOS 4, then visit the Settings app, then under the "Messages" section, ensure that "MMS Messaging" is turned on.

Can you receive text messages ok?  Or do you not receive SMS or MMS messages at all?


----------



## TRUENORTH (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes I can get and recv text. Pictures are the only thing that do not come thru.
And on the settings/ messaging. it only has;
show preview and repeat alert.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 30, 2010)

Strange -- and this is with an un-jailbroken, un-unlocked iPhone on the AT&T network?

Are you able to _send_ MMS messages successfully?


----------



## TRUENORTH (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, AT&T UN-jail/broken. 3.1 version, No can not send either. so sad....


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 30, 2010)

Strange! Up for a sight-seeing trip? If so, I would recommend a stop at an Apple store first... And the AT&T store after that if you get no satisfaction...

Could it be that someone contacted AT&T and requested that MMS messages be disabled for that phone number's account? You can request funky things of carriers, like only allow incoming SMS messages but deny outgoing, vice-versa, and completely disable text messaging.


----------



## TRUENORTH (Dec 30, 2010)

I just got off the phone with AT&T they said theyd have an expert call me back. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! When piglets fly... ugh!


----------

